

Whats wrong with Google? Its showing this for every of my valid requests. - hemtros
http://google.com/sorry/?continue=http://www.google.com/search%3Fq%3Dmagnetic%2Bhysterisis%26client%3Dms-opera-mini%26channel%3Dnew%26sky%3Dee

======
nodata
Do you have a shared IP? (proxy, vpn, or transparent proxy)

If not, either your computer or your network has someone or something on it
sending unusual requests. Unusual means a bot, a virus, or someone very quick
with their keyboard shortcuts :)

